# What's the EFL market like in Portugal (preferably Lisbon) ?



## mattyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm currently teaching in Bangkok and looking to relocate to Europe, preferably Portugal, Lisbon in the next Academic year. I'm TEFL certified with teaching experience. I have a great standard of living in BKK but I want to move closer to home (Cardiff). What's the salary range, standard of living like, and what's the EFL market like out there at the moment. Like me, my girlfriend has been teaching in BKK for nearly two years but she has no teaching qualification. Is that gonna be a problem, or will a good reference stand here in good stead?

Any help much appreciated, also any other suggested locations for teaching jobs in the EU?

Cheers Matt-


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

mattyk said:


> I'm currently teaching in Bangkok and looking to relocate to Europe, preferably Portugal, Lisbon in the next Academic year. I'm TEFL certified with teaching experience. I have a great standard of living in BKK but I want to move closer to home (Cardiff). What's the salary range, standard of living like, and what's the EFL market like out there at the moment. Like me, my girlfriend has been teaching in BKK for nearly two years but she has no teaching qualification. Is that gonna be a problem, or will a good reference stand here in good stead?
> 
> Any help much appreciated, also any other suggested locations for teaching jobs in the EU?
> 
> Cheers Matt-


English is taught in all Portuguese schools from age 7 and all younger generations speak it or cope with it pretty fluently. It's the language of the internet after all and who can afford to be without that !

Reference or recommendation is not going to be of any use but if she has good marketing skills (in Portuguese of course) she may be able to promote sufficiently to bring in some clients. There are many qualified people doing the same job and she will be up against them.


----------

